

Ask HN: Which software can make you laugh? - rudenoise

I&#x27;m interested in humour produced by software experiences, as opposed to the transmission of humour via computers.<p>I&#x27;m aware of the academic study of Computational Humor and some of its results and also some &quot;humorous&quot; games (though these tend run out of laughs due to repetition of the material).<p>I&#x27;d be really interested to hear about software that has and, ideally, still does make you laugh, especially if this is part of the UX of a tool.<p>Thanks.
======
vorador
I really like how Phabricator
([http://phabricator.org/](http://phabricator.org/)) presents itself.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Windows RG

[http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/](http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/)

I remember this being hilarious in year 8

------
colund
I like

xsnow

and

curl -L [http://bit.ly/10hA8iC](http://bit.ly/10hA8iC) | bash

------
aviral190694
9Gag App :P

